# i need some help (CROW HUNTIN) pls reply



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

ii love to shoot shotguns, and it is the off season so i juss got into crowhuntin and i was juss needin some tips on like callin and how to put out me dekes (SILLOHETES).. and how to calll i know there is more to callin than blowin the call and so far i have not called in a byrd i also have a johny stewart e aller with a crow revile or soomething like that so if you have any advice at al please post a reply plzpzplz


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

www.crowbusters.com - these guys are the experts sureshot. They'll be of better service than I.


----------

